# Halloween 2022



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

so... the video projections had 12 neighbors calling the Fire Dept. with the foggers smoke above each window our house looked like it was on fire for sure. I told the F.D. my intentions back in Auguse tso the dispatchers were well aware about it. but, the fire chief did show up because he wanted to see it for him self. 

The dragon was put on the roof 2 weeks before Halloween with Caution Low Flying Dragons signs and even though I ran out of time and could not get the haunted dungeon set up this year, it was a blast! I had an Autistic girl last week with her mom stop me in Safeway and tell me how I am now... "that guy" in my town and how she loves dragons. That 1 girl with her mom made all the work I put in every year so well worth it. Next year the walk through cemetary will double is size. Im already drawing up plans and getting ready to build another dragon and carve 15 more tomb stones. 

Funny thing about the dragons is there is a giant metal sculpture 15 miles from where I live on top of a 3 story building that ties in with our story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see why the Fire Department might have been fooled


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, well done


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

You have good neighbors if 12 called to have the fire department come out and check up on you. Great setup.
I have a covered front porch and I was on it testing my fog machine and my next-door neighbor (fireman) came over to make sure my place was okay.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

I run 4 3k watt theatrical foggers in my haunt and with coolers on 3 of them fog travels down the hill for nearly 1,000 feet. The neighbors love it and look forward to it eagerly each year.


----------

